# Spinal angiography codes



## MsAnna (Feb 6, 2015)

For a T5 through L5 diagnostic angio are these codes correct?

32615  X 16
36245  X 8
75705  X 24

Any help you can give, I would be greatfull.

Thanks,

Anna


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 6, 2015)

MsAnna said:


> For a T5 through L5 diagnostic angio are these codes correct?
> 
> 32615  X 16
> 36245  X 8
> ...



Without the report, I am assuming that both right and left sides were selected. If so, 7 levels in the thoracic spine give 36215 x 14, and 5 levels in the lumbar spine gives 36245 x 10. So your numbers are close, but don't expected to get paid for all of those.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## suela923@aol.com (Feb 10, 2015)

I am confused!  I count the levels for thoracic as 8 (T5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12) I came up with the same codes as MsAnna.  Could someone explain how I am counting incorrectly?
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 10, 2015)

suela923@aol.com said:


> I am confused!  I count the levels for thoracic as 8 (T5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12) I came up with the same codes as MsAnna.  Could someone explain how I am counting incorrectly?
> Thanks!
> Sue



There is a right and left side of the spinal arteries. That is why the counts may be off.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## suela923@aol.com (Feb 11, 2015)

ummmm...I am still confused 
Bilateral:
T5 = 2
T6 =2
T7 =2
T8 =2
T9 =2
T10 =2
T11=2
T12 =2
Total = 16 but you have 14??

thanks,
sue


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 11, 2015)

suela923@aol.com said:


> ummmm...I am still confused
> Bilateral:
> T5 = 2
> T6 =2
> ...



That's why we need a report of what was done, so a correct coding count can be done.
Jim


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 11, 2015)

MsAnna said:


> For a T5 through L5 diagnostic angio are these codes correct?
> 
> 32615  X 16
> 36245  X 8
> ...



Could you post a report of this spinal arteriogram?

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

